# creamed SMOKED spinich



## miamirick (Jan 29, 2012)

Pops question got me thinking, so i love creamed spinich why not try it in the smoker

1 can spinich

1/4 cup heavy cream

diced onions

pepper

crumbled bacon  3 strips

shredded parmasan cheese

mix first five items together in small aluminum container

cover with cheese

smoke for about one and a half hours

delicious

mixed and ready for the GOSM








after smoking







thanks for looking


----------



## tyotrain (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow that Looks great bet it taste great to. Nice job 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Have fun and Happy smoking :)


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 29, 2012)

How did it taste? I bet it took on a lot of smoke.


----------



## miamirick (Jan 29, 2012)

SmokinAl said:


> How did it taste? I bet it took on a lot of smoke.




not really Al, cause i put it in at the end of the rib smoke

I enjoyed it and the wife even liked it and she is not a fan of spinich


----------



## whittling chip (Jan 29, 2012)

I would have never thought of that. I may have to talk the wife into to whipping some up and toss in with the fatty I have smoking.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 29, 2012)

You know what Rick, now that I think about it, I bet it would make a great filling for a fattie.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Smoke it first, then put it inside a fattie.


----------



## miamirick (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't know Al you would need to thicken it up or it might just oooze out but an interesting idea


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 29, 2012)

Good idea...I'm a big fan of Creamed Spinach...JJ


----------

